# Albizia julibrissin



## Hakone (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## biothanasis (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice! I think it has fragrant flowers, doesn't it?


----------



## Hakone (Jul 16, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> Nice! I think it has fragrant flowers, doesn't it?



not fragrant








var. " chocolate "


----------



## quietaustralian (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice Pics.
Please post more pics of your bamboo. I love bamboo.

Cảm ơn bác


----------



## Hakone (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2011)

We call those Mimosa (a cocktail of champagne and fresh orange juice) trees and they should be slightly fragrant.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 16, 2011)

NYEric said:


> We call those Mimosa (a cocktail of champagne and fresh orange juice) trees and they should be slightly fragrant.



there's a genus called Mimosa. i think this may have been in it at one point.


----------



## tocarmar (Jul 16, 2011)

Very Nice!!!
I have one that I started from seed, its around 7 years old now. I don't know how old they have to be to flower.


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 16, 2011)

Fabulous!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 16, 2011)

Love the Mimosa.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow! Very nice!


----------

